# Camera not working since upgrade!!



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi I am a total novice regarding pc stuff.....the thing is since upgrading to windows 10 then 8.1 my camera/webcam as never worked... I have tried a couple of things..but no joy... the main problem I think is that there is no image device thing in device managers....

My laptop is a dell make...

thanks in advance


----------



## stavros3000 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi,

If you go to this link Drivers & Downloads | Dell UK and then do a search for your laptop model and you should find the drivers for your webcam to download.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the reply... I have tried that but no joy... It dosent even find my camera... why would imaging devices be missing from devices manager, and how can I get it back?.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the model # for your Dell laptop? 
Go to the Dell support page Support | Dell US type in your Service Tag # and search for it. Choose your version of Windows (ie) 32bit or 64bit. 
Download the *Chipset* driver. If there is a download for Web Cam. download that. 
If that fails Try updating the Bios to the latest.
If this still fails, boot into Setup (Bios) go to* Advanced *or *System Information/Miscellaneous Devices.* If Web cam is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow key, *Enable* it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Which Operating System are you using on that device?
You say you upgraded to W10, then W8.1?
Pretty sure an upgrade from W8.1 would be to W10.
It has been widely reported that webcams were broken by the Anniversary Update in W10, which seemed to remove certain codecs required, h256.


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

Panther063 said:


> Which Operating System are you using on that device?
> You say you upgraded to W10, then W8.1?
> Pretty sure an upgrade from W8.1 would be to W10.
> It has been widely reported that webcams were broken by the Anniversary Update in W10, which seemed to remove certain codecs required, h256.


Hi sorry for the confusing.. I am not to clever with this stuff.... I upgraded to windows 10, and it stopped working... I then upgraded to the next one windows 10 with the start menu (hope that makes sense) Is there anything I can do to get it working again??Tried all above..still nothing..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It would still be most helpful if you can tell us what Model# Dell you have?
Also, go to Start/Search and type *winver *and press enter. And tell us what version of Windows you are running.


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

it is a Inspiron 3521 laptop.
version 1607 ( if thats what you mean),


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Go to the Dell Drives site for your model,Product Support | Dell US Download the *Chipset* driver. If there is a download for Web Cam. download that.
> If that fails Try updating the Bios to the latest.
> If this still fails, boot into Setup (Bios) go to* Advanced *or *System Information/Miscellaneous Devices.* If Web cam is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow key, *Enable* it.


Windows version 1607 is Windows 10 Anniversary Edition (the latest build) not Windows 8.1.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

As I mentioned, that is the version which "broke" webcams and some USB devices, there may be an update available that corrects that.


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

Panther063 said:


> As I mentioned, that is the version which "broke" webcams and some USB devices, there may be an update available that corrects that.


So where will I find this update please??


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you have Windows 10 installed, it will automatically search for and download updates.


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

Panther063 said:


> If you have Windows 10 installed, it will automatically search for and download updates.


I have windows 10 installed and running.... how do I search manually for updates, because it certainly hasnt updated mine... because my camera still aint working and some of mu usb are playing upas well??


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Do a search for Windows Updates and then you will see "Check for Updates"...or you can get there from "Settings", "Update and Recovery", "Windows Updates" and then hit "Check for Updates"


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

Rich-M said:


> Do a search for Windows Updates and then you will see "Check for Updates"...or you can get there from "Settings", "Update and Recovery", "Windows Updates" and then hit "Check for Updates"



Done that all up to date!


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

anyone able to hep??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

From the Start screen, click the 'Camera' tile to open the app
If the app asks to use your camera and microphone, choose 'Allow'
Adjust the settings, if desired
To snap a photo, click anywhere on the screen
The camera app saves all your snapped photos and videos in a folder called 'Camera Roll' in your Pictures library
If that doesn't work then try these steps
Check if the Webcam is detected in Device Manager. Open the Start Menu, type “device manager” in the search box and press <Enter>. Expand the tab for Imaging Devices and check if the webcam is detected.
Run the Dell PC Diagnostics for Webcam. This would check the functionality of the webcam.
The system comes installed with the Dell Webcam Central software suite. Uninstalling and re-installing of the software can be tried. Please follow the article to Uninstall and Re-install the Webcam Central Software.


----------



## poolielad (Sep 20, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> From the Start screen, click the 'Camera' tile to open the app
> If the app asks to use your camera and microphone, choose 'Allow'
> Adjust the settings, if desired
> To snap a photo, click anywhere on the screen
> ...


that is part of the problem, there is no "imagind devices" showing in my device manager...so my webcam is not showing anywhere


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Run the  Dell PC Diagnostics for Webcam. This would check the functionality of the webcam.


If that fails to detect a Camera, the Camera hardware has failed. You can contact Dell if you have had the computer for less then a year, or You can get a USB Web cam.


----------

